# Engine Limitations?



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

I know it’s early, but does anyone know the actual hp/torque limitations of the 2.5? Whether or not it uses forged rods, crank etc. Also anyone know off hand the manuel transmission code? TIA, Phil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (MeCarTay)*

165135135.1651 Hp with a BT is quite possible and with tose number's, i bet 935548793.5581 FT/LBs at the wheels should be possible, but Gl handling that mofo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

but seriously, I don't know. I think the auto trans can only handle like 350 ft/lbs though or something like that before it starts to pansy out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (blackhawk 76)*

it's to hard to tell right now, i'd say arround 330+whp with stock internals but about the auto, why would you try and make it fast, its a slushbox.
-matt


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (thumper07)*

Thanks guys. I wasn't refering to the auto, but actually the manuel. I'm just trying to justify whether or not to buy a gti over a rabbit. I figured with the ultra low compression it would be a good canidate for boost.


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (MeCarTay)*

Reasons why not to get the GTi:
1. People Who Get mkv GTi's are *******s (there are 1 or 2 exceptions)
2. its a 4-banger.
3. Potential for the 2.5l is endless. bigger displacment bigger engine. can hold more power.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

its been proven time after time that its CHEAPER and more EFFICIENT to the end user to modify an already factory turbo car if boost is the only goal in mind.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_Reasons why not to get the GTi:
1. People Who Get mkv GTi's are *******s (there are 1 or 2 exceptions)
2. its a 4-banger.
3. Potential for the 2.5l is endless. bigger displacment bigger engine. can hold more power. 

1. Oh come on








2. A four banger that has been proven to do 150 hp per liter and still get better gas mileage than the 2.5l...
3. You have no idea what the potential is. No one has completed a boost kit and taken it to the limits to find the weak points... So pretty much a meritless statement there.








In due time you guys will figure it out and I'm sure it'll make plenty of power. To be honest I'm jealous of the timing chain, just not it's noise.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

travis3265 said it best.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_travis3265 said it best.

I think it's only true that it's cheaper over time if you are the kind of person that does absolutely none of the work yourself and just buys some manufacturers off-the-shelf kit.
I just can't see how turbocharging (or whatever) a rabbit could possibly add up to the 5k+ price differential between the current GTI and Rabbit.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

I believe the OP wants to know what the 2.5 can handle sooo...
I will guestimate this... I know the STOCK tranny can handle roughly 335LBS of torque before :SNAP: 
The 2.5 I-5 can probably handle over 300 HP at the wheels without at serious modifications... 
just an estimate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

i believe 200hp is a peice of cake to get to with the 2.5
215hp shouldnt be that much harder. 
anything more would require FI, which isnt hard to do (good luck finding a great tuner though for the chip) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[EDIT]
maybe i should list some easy mods out there currently:
1. get an aftermarket intake (or the 2008 intake) make sure its COLD ~20hp
2. free flowing exhaust system ~10hp
3. chip ~10-20hp?? <-- not verified AFAIK
parts still in progress/not started yet:
1. cams
2. turbo kit chip
3. supercharger kit


_Modified by mujjuman at 11:41 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I believe the OP wants to know what the 2.5 can handle sooo...
I will guestimate this... I know the STOCK tranny can handle roughly 335LBS of torque before :SNAP: 
The 2.5 I-5 can probably handle over 300 HP at the wheels without at serious modifications... 
just an estimate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What information are you basing this from? I'm especially interested in knowing where you pulled 335 ft lbs from...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_1. get an aftermarket intake (or the 2008 intake) make sure its COLD ~20hp
2. free flowing exhaust system ~10hp
3. chip ~10-20hp?? <-- not verified AFAIK

10hp on an NA car... I think you guys have been looking at too many poorly done dyno runs. the 2.0T FSI is barely getting an extra 10hp on chip on a turbo car (Granted it fattens the band over a large rev range.)...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
10hp on an NA car... I think you guys have been looking at too many poorly done dyno runs. the 2.0T FSI is barely getting an extra 10hp on chip on a turbo car (Granted it fattens the band over a large rev range.)...

that all depends if ur looking at peak gains or total gains. the mtl intake shows over 20whp at certain rpms, peak power only increase 5 or so hp. it all depends on ur perception of the dyno.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

200 hp will be pretty hard to get to without adding more compression or doing a bit of head work....anything is possible though....


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

5k price difference where??? rabbit $14,990 gti $22.300 plus tax and license!!! its almost 10k


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
10hp on an NA car... I think you guys have been looking at too many poorly done dyno runs. the 2.0T FSI is barely getting an extra 10hp on chip on a turbo car (Granted it fattens the band over a large rev range.)...


the gti gets more than 10 hp on the chip. my brother has one and got 65 hp and 70lbs tq. to crank wich equal about 35-40 hp extera from chip


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_

the gti gets more than 10 hp on the chip. my brother has one and got 65 hp and 70lbs tq. to crank wich equal about 35-40 hp extera from chip

sorry, meant exhuast.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_5k price difference where??? rabbit $14,990 gti $22.300 plus tax and license!!! its almost 10k

quit proving my point...


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

anyone know how many CFMs our engine is pulling in at redline...5800rpm?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_

the gti gets more than 10 hp on the chip. my brother has one and got 65 hp and 70lbs tq. to crank wich equal about 35-40 hp extera from chip

Well wasnt *YOUR* GTI LIKE 5445 HP????







I know the *ERAM ELECTRIC SUPER NINJA FIGHTING HIGH VOLTAGE EXTREEEEEEEME SUPERCHARGER* will get you at least like 245HP, so it should be easy to smoke a GTI... right rogue??


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
Well wasnt *YOUR* GTI LIKE 5445 HP????








I know the *ERAM ELECTRIC SUPER NINJA FIGHTING HIGH VOLTAGE EXTREEEEEEEME SUPERCHARGER* will get you at least like 245HP, so it should be easy to smoke a GTI... right rogue?? 

This man speaks the truth...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*

I'll say around 100-ish G/s







. it can go a little higher but I won't do all the work for you guys.


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_I'll say around 100-ish G/s







. it can go a little higher but I won't do all the work for you guys.










what I was looking for was CFMs....there is an equation somewhere that lets you take the 2.5l x max rpms x somthing else devided by somthing = CFMs....but I cant find the equation...


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_Reasons why not to get the GTi:
1. People Who Get mkv GTi's are *******s (there are 1 or 2 exceptions)
2. its a 4-banger.
3. Potential for the 2.5l is endless. bigger displacment bigger engine. can hold more power. 

4. The GTI has a timing belt, whereas the parts guy I talked to at VW said the 2.5 has a chain.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (ninety9gl)*

surprising to see Rogue here... so your bro has a new GTI? wheres your GTI? you got a MKIV after you wrecked the MKV GTI?

_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
4. The GTI has a timing belt, whereas the parts guy I talked to at VW said the 2.5 has a chain.

truth


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Limitations? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
truth

Yeah, I had to find another Rabbit PDF... It's weird, I can never seem to find the same spec sheets in the same place. It's listed on one of them, though.
I think it's the one that has all the standard features, the one they put right up on the site when it first came out. The one on there now doesn't mention it, though... at least not the one I'm reading.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point5* »_

what I was looking for was CFMs....there is an equation somewhere that lets you take the 2.5l x max rpms x somthing else devided by somthing = CFMs....but I cant find the equation...









Well.... if you assume STP it's just a matter of unit conversion...


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

no still the insurance company got me a new gti got the red one now. but just got me my revo chip


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_no still the insurance company got me a new gti got the red one now. but just got me my revo chip


thats nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

im bored hey rogue lets race!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_im bored hey rogue lets race!!!!!!









ne time. oh my god you are chipped







. oh **** nevermind


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

I'll race! lol...


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

lol i raced rogue he beat me by a half of car. damn lol







i got him twice. hehe bad start blues. the 2nd time he won 1st and 3rd go to me







roguemotorsport is a pretty koo guy


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

nice, must be a pretty quick rabbit, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So is rogue chipped also? I'm in san jose right now, do any of you meet up around here or something?
I'm surprised the rabbit could keep up with a chipped gti. I've really been wanting to get one for my girlfriend (future wife) and if I can get it as fast as a stock gti or quicker fairly easy then I'd definitely be sold.


----------

